

Database gurus slammed for Google post - pmattos
http://www.regdeveloper.co.uk/2008/01/24/stonebraker_dewitt_mapreduce/

======
Hexstream
"Given the eminent background of both academics, though, this is surprising.
DeWitt has researched large parallel DBMS since the 1980s and, in addition to
his pioneering work on Ingres and Postgres, Stonebraker is currently active in
the large DBMS area with his new company Vertica."

Someone with a strong background in DBMSes doesn't get a new technology
somewhat unrelated to them because of "expertise bias". What's surprising?

------
bayareaguy
I think the quality of Mr. Manchester's article is pretty low. Apart from the
title, it reads like it was written by the Columbia NLP Newsblaster running in
Fox news "fair and balanced" mode. Other than a few errors, the text is just a
collection of fragments of what others have said.

